# Jet 3520B



## woodturnerEric (29 Nov 2011)

Hi all,

has anyone got a Jet 3520B,was looking at other lathes with 2/3hp,but they were to expensive for my budget,so have been researching this one,if anyone has one of these,and can give me some general info on how they perform etc,.I`d be very greatful,regards,

Eric.


----------



## Blister (29 Nov 2011)

Looks to be a capable machine 

Have you seen the video 

http://www.brimarc.com/videos/Jet-3520B ... 0463-1.htm

also we have a list of user lathes here 

http://www.quest42.co.uk/woodwork/forum/LLone.html

Jetman ( Nick ) on this forum works for Brimarc so you may get a good deal if you decide to buy one :wink:


----------



## chipmunk (29 Nov 2011)

Have you seen this review from Richard Kennedy?....

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=1874

I don't have a 3520B but have its little brother the 1642 and it's been great.

HTH
Jon


----------



## darkness (29 Nov 2011)

I have one a great lathe very heavy it has handled everything i have thrown at it some very big bits of wood with no vibration The only downside is the spindle lock you have to keep you finger on it but you can easily rig something up if there is something you need to know email me and i will do my best to answer


----------



## wood master (29 Nov 2011)

i have had a go one one for a day very good well made


----------



## robo hippy (29 Nov 2011)

I had the older Powermatic 3520A (now owned by WMH or whatever tool group, who also makes Jet tools) model and turned on it for 8 years. Great lathe. I abused it severely for the entire time I had it. I didn't like some of the changes to the B model. Speed ranges changed. The slow speed range went from true 0 to 1500 on the old model, and the new one went to 50 to 1200 rpm. I need the almost zero speed for sanding my warped bowls. The spindle lock could be improved. Never used an electronic read out for rpm. I stepped up to a Robust American Beauty about 3 years ago for a 3 hp motor, and like one that is made in the USA. I do love the sliding headstock.

robo hippy


----------



## woodturnerEric (30 Nov 2011)

thanks for the info chaps,have spent the last 2 days on Google looking it up ,reading reviews and watching videos,looks like I`ve found the machine for me,will just have to find the nearest place now to try one out,cheers, Eric


----------



## Blister (30 Nov 2011)

woodturnerEric":34nm0zhd said:


> thanks for the info chaps,have spent the last 2 days on Google looking it up ,reading reviews and watching videos,looks like I`ve found the machine for me,will just have to find the nearest place now to try one out,cheers, Eric



If you contact Turners Retreat 

they have a Jet lathe event day soon 

http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/acatal ... tions.html


----------



## woodturnerEric (3 Dec 2011)

thanks for the link Blister,but busy next weekend,good news is,was at my local woodturning club and a chap there has a Jet 3520B lathe and said I could go around and have a go on his to get the feel of the lathe,before I part with all my dosh.It seems alot of memebers there are saving up for one of these lathes after trying his one,so must be good,regards,

Eric.


----------



## Aled Dafis (3 Dec 2011)

Eric, my "local" (45mins drive) woodworking place, Timberman near Carmarthen had a second hand Jet 4224 for sale a couple of weeks ago in excellent condition, now this is a beast of a lathe, built to last a few lifetimes. It may be worth a call to see if they still have it.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## boysie39 (4 Dec 2011)

Glenn Lucas near me had one on demo and confessed to being very impressed .
He also has 6 vicmarc 300s so that says something.
He also made a point about the spindle lock.
Glenn has a website you can contact him through this.


----------



## woodturnerEric (6 Dec 2011)

thanks Aled, would love the 4224,but have to wait until the pot of cash comes through,by then it`ll no doubt be gone,looked at that one before I decided (well wife said it was to much to be honest) on the smaller brother 3520B,but will have a look there when I`m financialy able,just in case,regards, Eric.

Eugene,thanks for the info,will have a look at his site,Regards, Eric.


----------



## Blister (6 Dec 2011)

I think Richard Findley has a Jet lathe for sale 


http://www.turnersworkshop.co.uk/contactus.html

:wink:


----------



## Aled Dafis (6 Dec 2011)

woodturnerEric":2ecfheso said:


> thanks Aled, would love the 4224,but have to wait until the pot of cash comes through,by then it`ll no doubt be gone,looked at that one before I decided (well wife said it was to much to be honest) on the smaller brother 3520B,but will have a look there when I`m financialy able,just in case,regards, Eric.



They've had it there a good while, so it may still be there when you're ready to buy, give them a bell, you've got nothing to loose. I'm sure they could put it on a pallet and courier it to you.


----------

